# Fellow Artwork



## Fellow (Mar 7, 2008)

I've finally come across a scanner, this isn't all of my work by far, but they are some of my decent ones.















http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k195/MF29/Drawings/12.png
http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k195/MF29/Drawings/11.png
http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k195/MF29/Drawings/10.png
http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k195/MF29/Drawings/9.png






Evil Goku

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k195/MF29/Drawings/4.png


----------



## asuri (Mar 7, 2008)

i like the sonic


----------



## benchma®k (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What should you of been learning when you did these though? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I like the Vegeta sketch. Cell and the poor blokes head he tore off looks good too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  haha

I guess now you have a scanner you're going to start colouring them in?? If not then i might have a crack.. Is there a particular one you fancy as an avatar or something?


Keep at it anyway.. cant go wrong with a bit of DBZ


----------



## Verocity (Mar 7, 2008)

I wish I could draw like that...I like Sonic as well.

You should draw Samus or Link, someone like that.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Mar 8, 2008)

AWESUM, but i only hav 1 complaint. the arms on most of them are too small. BUT the drawings overall are great.


----------



## tic (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh dear....


----------



## VBKirby (Jun 3, 2008)

Spoiler tags. If they're that big, use spoiler tags. Or links.


----------

